# John Colquhoun on the covenant of grace as a testamentary deed



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 19, 2020)

... This glorious covenant, was made to assume a testamentary form, in every dispensation of it; whether as typically confirmed, by the death of typical sacrifices, or as actually ratified, by the death of Jesus Christ.

Thus then, it is manifest from the original terms, which are used in sacred Scripture, to express the covenant of grace, that this august contract is to be considered, on the one hand, as a covenant or compact properly so called, and on the other, as a testamentary disposition or deed of conveyance. In respect of Christ, it is a proper covenant; in regard to us, it is a testament: considered as made in eternity, it is a covenant, a covenant of redeeming grace; considered as administered to sinners in time, it is a testament, ratified by the death of the adorable Testator. ...

For more, see John Colquhoun on the covenant of grace as a testamentary deed.


----------

